# Olivers Travels



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I am off in a little bit to get Oliver - I have everything I need (I hope) except for a Starbucks nonfat latte ...  

I am going to take a photo for the "Is he there yet" crowd and send it to Christine (Allheart) with my iphone so you don't have to wait till I get home.

The relay begins, Deb will be coming to pick him up later.

I hope Bella is going to be a nice girl to him - she saw Benjie (remember the one my daughter bought home and we gave to our neighbour) - well she seemed to like him although they were both being carried.

Deb said he has a pain patch on so I hope he won't be uncomfortable on the ride home.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEEE!!! Is he there yet?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is so exciting! I can hardly wait for the pictures!!!
:happy dance: :happy dance: :happy dance:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

yippeee!!!!!!! cant wait to see the little fellow!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lina just called. She's at the vet's and waiting for them to bring Oliver out!!!

She's taking pics, so Christine should have those shortly, and post them :dancing banana: 

Way to go LINA!!! :you rock:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 15 2009, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706624


> Lina just called. She's at the vet's and waiting for them to bring Oliver out!!!
> 
> She's taking pics, so Christine should have those shortly, and post them :dancing banana:
> 
> Way to go LINA!!! :you rock:[/B]



:chili: :chili: YAY!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh, I can't wait to see photos either! Deb, I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 15 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706624


> Lina just called. She's at the vet's and waiting for them to bring Oliver out!!!
> 
> She's taking pics, so Christine should have those shortly, and post them :dancing banana:
> 
> Way to go LINA!!! :you rock:[/B]



Pictures... where are the pictures??


Has anyone ever told you all that you are SLOW???


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well?! C'mon we're waiting!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so happy for little Oliver! :chili: :chili: 

He doesn't even know what he's about to enter into! 

So.... is he there yet?! We NEED pics!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Christine, I know you have the pics. Cough 'em up, girly!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, Lina said Oliver is a bundle of energy. He's trying to get out of the box. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

My life is passing while I'm waiting for these pictures....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 15 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706636


> Oh, I can't wait to see photos either! Deb, I hope you are feeling better [/B]


Oh I'm feeling much better. Just overwhelmed, a bit. It's been a busy morning at work.
I'll be leaving shortly for Lina's. She said Oliver is all over the place. Bless your heart, Lina.

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 15 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706670


> My life is passing while I'm waiting for these pictures.... [/B]



Yes, so is mine ~ LOL

We may have to wait for Lina to get home. LMAO


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Tapping feet waiting, waiting, waiting.............

whistling, hummming, where are those pictures?


where, where ,where oh where are they ?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ut oh..maybe she's having computer difficulties. I hope Leo didn't chew any cords. :shocked:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=46947live_and_lina.jpg]Geez if you want something done you got to do it yourself around here - I am home - he's a bundle of excitement .. I think he's trying to hump my daughters legs - she's checking for testies .. :w00t: 
He's barking for Bella - she's hiding .. lmao

ok here is one of many ...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=46948liver_car.jpg]

Here's another quick one while I go check for testies myself :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*Oooooh sorry guys...

Introducting the sweetest, most adorable, darling, little boy...SM's very own OLIVER :chili: :chili: :chili: 

And with our precious Oliver, is the most beautiful Angel....Lina :wub: :wub: 

I LOVE you guys.*


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww, what a cutie! I like the green!

Thank you and Deb for everything you're doing for little Oliver.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 15 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706682


> *Oooooh sorry guys...
> 
> Introducting the sweetest, most adorable, darling, little boy...SM's very own OLIVER :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> ...



Awww Lina I am so sorry. I just got in....still have my coat on..awwww sowwwry :brownbag:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor lil guy with the green thumb. LOL Lina, that was great of you to go get him
for Deb.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

No one mentioned neutering ???

He seems to have stitches down there - and a a dehydrated sac kind of thing ... I have to call on the experts on this one ... Steve ???

I had no idea - omg :w00t:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay! What a cutie pie!! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 15 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706684


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 15 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706682





> *Oooooh sorry guys...
> 
> Introducting the sweetest, most adorable, darling, little boy...SM's very own OLIVER :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> ...



Awww Lina I am so sorry. I just got in....still have my coat on..awwww sowwwry :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's ok Christine -I thought you were home - my bad ...


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh he's stinkin adorable.......... Give us more pics......

Can't help with the issue being discussed now - I have girls......


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706690


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 15 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706684





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 15 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706682





> *Oooooh sorry guys...
> 
> Introducting the sweetest, most adorable, darling, little boy...SM's very own OLIVER :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> ...



Awww Lina I am so sorry. I just got in....still have my coat on..awwww sowwwry :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's ok Christine -I thought you were home - my bad ...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Lina, how precious is he????? Oh gosh. He looks soooooooo happy in your arms. Give him sweet kisses :smootch:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm going to say he's neutered. Hunter was neutered late in life and he has a deflated little sack down there as well (but he still humps once in a while when he's nervous or very over stimulated!).

So glad to meet Oliver - what a champ he is.

Glad to hear that you are feeling better Deb - Oliver's coming home and you are going to need some energy to keep up with all your little fluffs!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, he is sooooooo cute :wub: Lina , you and Deb are life savers :hugging: and I love your sense of humor  you should just keep him Lina :yes:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww! Yay Oliver!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Lina - how does Bella feel about Oliver?


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

He's such a cutie! :wub: I can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... thanx for sharing the pics!! :chili: I'm glad things are progressing and Oliver is on the way to recovery. :thumbsup:
I havent been keeping up with SM... but i'm tryin to get back in the "loop"... and man... after reading about this wonderful story of Oliver... I remember WHY I was such an active member in the past here at SM!! :yahoo: Makes me smile...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, he is soooooo cute, I love his looks and his green thumb!!!!! Lina, you are a sweetheart!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706688


> No one mentioned neutering ???
> 
> He seems to have stitches down there - and a a dehydrated sac kind of thing ... I have to call on the experts on this one ... Steve ???
> 
> I had no idea - omg :w00t:[/B]



Yes???

I can't see pics here Lina, but if there are stiches there, they are there for a pretty good reason I imagine. Didn't vet give you any paperwork or a cone? Byt he way... thanks for getting him. :biggrin:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

You did such a wonderful job picking up that darling little boy. That was so sweet of you to do.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They mentioned a cone - I rang Deb from there and asked if she needed one and she said she had one in the house ...

Nothing about wearing a cone for his neutering - it was so he couldn't chew away at his green soft cast - which is a wholeeeeeeeee different story !!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 15 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706717


> Lina - how does Bella feel about Oliver?[/B]


Bella liked him but I had to put him away because he was getting excited and wanted to play and run around with her - it's sad in a way - but he's going to be ok in a month.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG, he is CUTE! :wub: :wub: :wub: I think I'm in love! I love his name too....hmm, Olive and Oliver!

How did I miss his story? Can someone post the link?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 15 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706796


> OMG, he is CUTE! :wub: :wub: :wub: I think I'm in love! I love his name too....hmm, Olive and Oliver!
> 
> How did I miss his story? Can someone post the link?[/B]


You want him ???


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, how adorable - he looks like a little teddy bear! :wub: :ThankYou: Lina, :ThankYou: Deb!!!! :you rock:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Is Deb there yet?? 

Is she there yet??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 15 2009, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706820


> Is Deb there yet??
> 
> Is she there yet?? [/B]



Ohhh yes - Deb has him -she had to make a quick pit stop on the way home


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little man! Thank you so much for helping Deb, Lina! You both rock!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 15 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706682


> *Oooooh sorry guys...
> 
> Introducting the sweetest, most adorable, darling, little boy...SM's very own OLIVER :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> ...



You have lost your job as the official "photo poster"!! :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706823


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 15 2009, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706820





> Is Deb there yet??
> 
> Is she there yet?? [/B]



Ohhh yes - Deb has him -she had to make a quick pit stop on the way home
[/B][/QUOTE]



So now we have to know how often Deb goes potty??? :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a cutie!! He's going to have the good life now, on his way to a king size bed and the best caregiver!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oliver is going to be one handsome boy with lots of TLC!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oliver Twisted Leg is soooooo cute! :aktion033: :chili: Thank you Lina and Deb for being his angels. I hope Deb can keep him quiet and he heals quickly and well. He sounds like he'll be a handful to keep quiet. :smpullhair:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwww, I'm so glad this is working out so well for little Oliver!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 15 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706874


> Oliver Twisted Leg is soooooo cute! :aktion033: :chili: Thank you Lina and Deb for being his angels. I hope Deb can keep him quiet and he heals quickly and well. He sounds like he'll be a handful to keep quiet. :smpullhair:[/B]



Handful is an understatement ... he's adorable though - lots of licky licks and he has a face to die for .. he's definately a mix - he's a light caramel color.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Is she home yet??

Is she home yet??

What Deb, did you get lost or something??


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706688


> No one mentioned neutering ???
> 
> He seems to have stitches down there - and a a dehydrated sac kind of thing ... I have to call on the experts on this one ... Steve ???
> 
> I had no idea - omg :w00t:[/B]



Lina, Tinker looked that same way when I got him - he had just been neutered...right before I got him.
Don't worry, it strinks....eventually.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Another YIPEEE!!!

We're home!! :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 


What a snuggle butt he is. Wowzaaa. Talk about kissies. He gives thousands of them.
He has yet to be groomed, of course, that will be a couple more weeks. He's a bit shaggy,
but smells lovely, and not very matted. So that's cool.

I love him with all my heart. 

Meet Oliver:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

AWWWW. He is so cute! :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He looks SO happy! He really melts my heart and so does your guy's love for these little fluffies!

Thank you again. Can't wait to see him fully recovered!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness what a happpy little boy. He just sits and smiles. Cause he know he just went to paradise....... :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: I'm so glad that he's home safe and sound!! :yahoo: :yahoo: He looks very comfortable in his luxurious bed. Give him a little kiss from me and Bonnie. :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Look how happy and comfy he looks in that big bed of his! Aww congratulations Oliver Twist, it's time to start to good life!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: oh he has a face to DIE for!!!!! (which is precisely what would happen if i were to even CONSIDER adding him to a buttercup's nice orderly world.... )

so.... how long until you pass the home inspection, deb? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable and so kissable. When you first posted "his recovery room" (which by the way I think is beautiful), I thought one of your other dogs was checking it out prior to Oliver's arrival. So either that dog got stuck with his/her "arse" in the air, or it's a toy???

[attachment=46955ost_892...32065481.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bless his heart, he's smiling! :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 15 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706911


> He is absolutely adorable and so kissable. When you first posted "his recovery room" (which by the way I think is beautiful), I thought one of your other dogs was checking it out prior to Oliver's arrival. So either that dog got stuck with his/her "arse" in the air, or it's a toy???
> 
> [attachment=46955ost_892...32065481.jpg][/B]



lmao - that patient has been there since yesterday - arse up


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706921


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 15 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706911





> He is absolutely adorable and so kissable. When you first posted "his recovery room" (which by the way I think is beautiful), I thought one of your other dogs was checking it out prior to Oliver's arrival. So either that dog got stuck with his/her "arse" in the air, or it's a toy???
> 
> [attachment=46955ost_892...32065481.jpg][/B]



lmao - that patient has been there since yesterday - arse up
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think that means they have expired... :bysmilie:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG what a happy and smiley fellow he is!! He's a love bug!!!!! AND a lucky, lucky guy that Deb and Lina were his guardian angels.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 15 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706911


> He is absolutely adorable and so kissable. When you first posted "his recovery room" (which by the way I think is beautiful), I thought one of your other dogs was checking it out prior to Oliver's arrival. So either that dog got stuck with his/her "arse" in the air, or it's a toy???
> 
> [attachment=46955ost_892...32065481.jpg][/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706815


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 15 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706796





> OMG, he is CUTE! :wub: :wub: :wub: I think I'm in love! I love his name too....hmm, Olive and Oliver!
> 
> How did I miss his story? Can someone post the link?[/B]


You want him ???
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would love to have him...but I think DH would have me committed! :brownbag: He is a doll baby! He'd look just like Fozzy Bear if he were a little darker! When am I going to get the story of Oliver?!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 15 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706926


> OMG what a happy and smiley fellow he is!! He's a love bug!!!!! AND a lucky, lucky guy that Deb and Lina were his guardian angels.[/B]



Ohh Sher he really is a huggy, smiley happy boy after all he's been thru - being in a shelter, ready to be pts ... 2 operations in 2 days - he's one perky little boy full of love .. :wub: :wub: 

And top of it all - he smells beautiful - you'd never know what he's been thru ..

Deb and I are in :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 15 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706936


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706815





> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 15 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706796





> OMG, he is CUTE! :wub: :wub: :wub: I think I'm in love! I love his name too....hmm, Olive and Oliver!
> 
> How did I miss his story? Can someone post the link?[/B]


You want him ???
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would love to have him...but I think DH would have me committed! :brownbag: He is a doll baby! He'd look just like Fozzy Bear if he were a little darker! When am I going to get the story of Oliver?!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here ya go:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41749

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41820


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness I'm head over heels in love with that boy! :wub: :wub: :wub: He's adorable just as he is. Don't let the groomer take too much off. Especially if he's not matted. Oh...I want him. :wub: If I didn't think it would break Zoe's heart and spirit to add another to our little family....

Does he have to adopted in the state of CA? How much does he weigh? I don't remember his age. I'm just thinking of potential adoptive parents.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 15 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706911


> He is absolutely adorable and so kissable. When you first posted "his recovery room" (which by the way I think is beautiful), I thought one of your other dogs was checking it out prior to Oliver's arrival. So either that dog got stuck with his/her "arse" in the air, or it's a toy???
> 
> [attachment=46955ost_892...32065481.jpg][/B]


LOL ~ It's a dog pillow. Here's a better look. I also thought it was one of the dogs ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Poor Oliver was hungry, and I had the food in the corner, against the wall. So with the stupid
cone on his head, he couldn't reach the kibbles, nor the water. Not to worry, I caught on and moved them. 

Here he is:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are both too sweet. I too have been wondering what rescue you had in the corner. Oliver looks pretty good to me after all he's been through. He may need dogie Valium to keep him calm.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Cone - what cone ???


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

He is so cute and happy looking.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706966


> Cone - what cone ???[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Lina ~ I'm a little shocked our "secret", is still a secret ~ :smrofl:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Awwww, this is just the sweetest story, you rock Deb and Lina! :wub: :wub: :wub: Oliver sure looks happy, stitches or no stitches near the incredibly shrinking .... "pouch". Can't wait to see more pix of his recovery and his intros to all the other fluffies with Deb.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

The view on the drive down - very relaxing
[attachment=46963SC04307.JPG]

More view
[attachment=46964SC04313.JPG]

The resort I almost checked into for a spa and then I remembered Oliver B) 
[attachment=46965SC04316.JPG]

His hospital
[attachment=46966SC04317.JPG]

The makeshift bed I made for him - that is his new blankie I got him :wub: 
[attachment=46962SC04306.JPG]


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 15 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706946


> LOL ~ It's a dog pillow. Here's a better look. I also thought it was one of the dogs ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Aha! Then we shall name his pillow "Olivia" and check on her progress as well. I do hope she keeps him company though for some reason I have a feeling that you will be sleeping on the floor next to him tonight and using "Olivia" to rest your weary head.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

One of his docs ...
[attachment=46968SC04321.JPG]

Basically the same pic - one was with the iphone this is with my camera ...
[attachment=46967SC04319.JPG]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706983


> One of his docs ...
> [attachment=46968SC04321.JPG]
> 
> Basically the same pic - one was with the iphone this is with my camera ...
> [attachment=46967SC04319.JPG][/B]



That doc is kinda cute :wub: 

I also noticed you gave yourself a "doctor" title. I actually find that appropriate ~ :smrofl:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is too cute!!!! :wub: Honestly, he could not be in better hands then with you two. :hugging:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 15 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706992


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706983





> One of his docs ...
> [attachment=46968SC04321.JPG]
> 
> Basically the same pic - one was with the iphone this is with my camera ...
> [attachment=46967SC04319.JPG][/B]



That doc is kinda cute :wub: 

I also noticed you gave yourself a "doctor" title. I actually find that appropriate ~ :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeh - I hate posting pics because I can never get the descriptions right ..
Hey have I ever told you I was a Brownie Troop leader in Australia and have done many a first Aid courses .. I was certified at one time ... don't joke .. lmao


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706679


> [attachment=46947live_and_lina.jpg]Geez if you want something done you got to do it yourself around here - I am home - he's a bundle of excitement .. I think he's trying to hump my daughters legs - she's checking for testies .. :w00t:
> He's barking for Bella - she's hiding .. lmao
> 
> ok here is one of many ...[/B]



What a beautiful picture of you and Oliver! :wub: 

I just read the whole story on the other link ... and, you and Deb are Angels to pups like Oliver. :wub: 

I couldn't believe how close Oliver was to being put down. :smcry: 

Oliver is an adorable doll!!! :wub: 

Thank you so much for helping save precious Oliver. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

A better pic of the doc - he told me that Oliver is a really great dog :biggrin: 

[attachment=46969SC04318.JPG]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 15 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706883


> Another YIPEEE!!!
> 
> We're home!! :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:
> 
> ...


I can see why you love Oliver with all your heart!!! He is adorable! :wub: 

Thank you, Deb, for making such a beautiful and comfy home for Oliver. He looks so happy in his new bed!
:grouphug: :grouphug: 

If I could, I would adopt him in a heartbeat. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to your new temporary (maybe) home, Oliver. Spa Casa del Caca will have you healthy and running around in no time. Loveya Lina and Deb. :you rock:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 15 2009, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706973


> Lina ~ I'm a little shocked our "secret", is still a secret ~ :smrofl:[/B]


Okay, did you really think that we were going to let this slide? Cough it up sister.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 15 2009, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707052


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 15 2009, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706973





> Lina ~ I'm a little shocked our "secret", is still a secret ~ :smrofl:[/B]


Okay, did you really think that we were going to let this slide? Cough it up sister.

[/B][/QUOTE]


:brownbag: :w00t: :brownbag: :w00t: :brownbag: :w00t:

Debbie you are such a cop !!! (investigator) ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707053


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 15 2009, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707052





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 15 2009, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706973





> Lina ~ I'm a little shocked our "secret", is still a secret ~ :smrofl:[/B]


Okay, did you really think that we were going to let this slide? Cough it up sister.

[/B][/QUOTE]


:brownbag: :w00t: :brownbag: :w00t: :brownbag: :w00t:

Debbie you are such a cop !!! (investigator) ...
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah...looks like my thoughts of having the perfect adoptive family aren't going to be needed.  

If you can fall in love with a picture...I just did.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707053


> :brownbag: :w00t: :brownbag: :w00t: :brownbag: :w00t:
> Debbie you are such a cop !!! (investigator) ...[/B]


I've been accused of that a time or two....I don't rest until I get my man, woman, dog, whatever. We will lock you in a room and sweat it out of you. :smilie_tischkante: 

You know you want to tell us :hump: , confession is good for the soul.... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Debbie - let's see how much of a good cop you are - go back to the beginning of the photo post - do u see something different ??

We are both surprised no one noticed .....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CONFESS Already!!!!! Hee, hee, hee!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

As a mod, it is REQUIRED that I be in on ALL secrets.


Tell me.... I promise I'll not tell anyone....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707068


> Debbie - let's see how much of a good cop you are - go back to the beginning of the photo post - do u see something different ??
> 
> We are both surprised no one noticed .....  [/B]



LMAO ~ Lina, I'm still crackin' up. We are like "Lucy and Ethel". 

I am shocked no one has noticed. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh good lord....




It is going to take all night before anyone fesses up what is goin on....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

From green to blue?

(What do I win??)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Come on guys is soooo obvious ..

Just look at Oliver with me and then look at him at Debs ...

That's the only hint I am giving.

Hint:

I did mention that Deb was on her way home with a "Pit stop"


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 15 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707077


> From green to blue?
> 
> (What do I win??)[/B]



:smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

ok Deb - the floor is all yours !!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707081


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 15 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707077





> From green to blue?
> 
> (What do I win??)[/B]



:smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033:
[/B][/QUOTE]


You switched dogs....


Ok... what happen to Ollie and who did you kid nap?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707081


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 15 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707077





> From green to blue?
> 
> (What do I win??)[/B]



:smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


FINALLY - I'm usually so unobservant!

Like I said - what do I win? :smrofl: I'm thinkin this is worth a bottle of wine or something...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG It melts my heart to see these pics!! I am so happy that Oliver made it to your home Deb! and Lena, you are such an angel for transporting him... :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:brownbag: Well I don't see any guns....oh wait, was that you on America's Most Wanted last week? I have serious eye strain from staring at those pictures.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I had to go back to the beginning after Sher gave those of us in the dark the threads (thank you Sher). What a heartwarming story and Oliver is the winner. Deb and Lina you are super.
Now please solve the mystery. Is it the switch from green to blue? That's all?


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Ok this is not fair. I was going to mention the green/blue thing but didn't because you said that the collar was supposed to prevent him from going at his stitches but said the green bandage was a whole different story so I figured he chewed the green bandage off and you had to replace it with a blue one. Is this the ole bait and switch con? Do you still have a dog with a green bandage and Deb has a different dog with a blue bandage. I'm confused.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 15 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707085


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707081





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 15 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707077





> From green to blue?
> 
> (What do I win??)[/B]



:smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


FINALLY - I'm usually so unobservant!

Like I said - what do I win? :smrofl: I'm thinkin this is worth a bottle of wine or something...
[/B][/QUOTE]

*AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!!!* :dothewave: 

*LINDA, MY FRIEND, YOU HAVE JUST WON LBB ~ :smrofl: *


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707082


> ok Deb - the floor is all yours !!![/B]


Oh, no way. This is too hilarious. You have more of the "inside" funny stuff.

Gosh, Lina. I'm still laughing. So is my vet. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 15 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707098


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 15 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707085





> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707081





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 15 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707077





> From green to blue?
> 
> (What do I win??)[/B]



:smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


FINALLY - I'm usually so unobservant!

Like I said - what do I win? :smrofl: I'm thinkin this is worth a bottle of wine or something...
[/B][/QUOTE]

*AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!!!* :dothewave: 

*LINDA, MY FRIEND, YOU HAVE JUST WON LBB ~ :smrofl: *
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ummm...did I say green to blue? I meant, I meant - No, not LBB!! You need him, Deb. He's there to save the day, remember? :walklikeanegyptian: :jackrabbitslims: :shy: :dancing banana:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok looks like Deb is not around - I'll confess my part :brownbag: 

I was so careful to have everything ready for little Oliver - his perfect box - a brand new blankie to call his own - I went over all the instructions before he was sent home - took notes for Deb .. cast can't get wet or dirty - etc ...

They told me he may need a collar .. I rang Deb to see if she had one - she said not to buy one from them and that she had one !!! :thumbsup: 

I put him in the front seat - he wanted to get out and I settled him down on the 40 minute drive home ... I think he like the music cause I have him a nylabone edible treat and scratched his head and he rested for a whole 5 minutes .. he kept wanting to get up and sit on my lap while I was driving .. :w00t: 

Finally, we get home, I introduce him to Bella ... he peed outside - Bless him he almost toppled over while lifting his leg - the weather was beautiful - I had bought some beer and was ready to order Pizza for Deb so we could hang out and have lunch ..

He was getting excited - trying to hump my daughters leg .. he wanted to play with Bella - so I put him in the laundry room with the baby gate up ... Bella and him were sitting opposite each other with a gate in between them and he was barking ... I gave him a treat and decided he should rest and closed the laundry door ... he ate and drank a little and I thought he would rest ..

5 minutes later I went to check up on him .. :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: - it seemed the door was wedged with something ??? - He came around and I noticed he didn't have a cast on :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: ...
The friggin green cast was wedged ... he managed to slip it off ..

I was horrified and started to panic, my daughter came out of her room to my "OH My God's etc .."

She started with the omg's ... (she's a pre-nursing student) ... I told her hold him - shove it back in ....panick and shocked .. she held it up to me and she goes - you can't it's solid .. you'll break his arm ...

Meanwhile I am ringing Deb frantically, she's not answering, ring, panic, ring, panic .. I ran upstairs to get an ace bandage .. the doorbell rings - it's Deb ...

I open the door, covered in sweat and hyperventilating .. :blink: 

Deb is cool as a cucumber ... she rang her doctor .. he said to bring him back .. meanwhile I pull apart the soft cast - it was layers of soft bandage with a surprise splint in between ... we started wrapping his arm while Tiffany held him just speechless ... I looked at her and said - what kind of nurse are u :w00t: (joke) ...

Deb and I mishmashed some kind of soft cast with the splint ...

She took him to her vet - he couldn't stop laughing at the ace bandage ..... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
He thought it was a pretty good job we did on him.

So that's why the bandage is now blue .........

Geez I have never panicked so much in my life ... poor Oliver - in between all this he was giving kisses ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a smart and cheeky little guy he is! I would have freaked out, too, Lina. And probably would have done the same thing - ace bandage!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

0000000MG........Bless your heart Lina!!!! Hey, that is a tough little doggie!!!! Glad everything is good to go now!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! I go out to dinner and look what I miss! 

Lina, I would've done the same thing! Good thing Deb is a calm lady


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 15 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706939


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 15 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706936





> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706815





> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 15 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706796





> OMG, he is CUTE! :wub: :wub: :wub: I think I'm in love! I love his name too....hmm, Olive and Oliver!
> 
> How did I miss his story? Can someone post the link?[/B]


You want him ???
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would love to have him...but I think DH would have me committed! :brownbag: He is a doll baby! He'd look just like Fozzy Bear if he were a little darker! When am I going to get the story of Oliver?!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here ya go:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41749

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41820
[/B][/QUOTE]


Poor baby. Thank God he's been rescued and had surgery. Wonder if Oliver will be staying at Casa del Caca permanently?!  

Lina, you should start a dog taxi business! You rock for doing that!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:smheat: Sheesh now I can go to sleep. Too much excitement for one day! I would have been in a panic too Lena. You guys did a great job and Oliver sounds like an amazing little guy. I can't believe he wasn't stressed and in pain. So glad that it all turned out well and that he is on the road to recovery. Deb, give him kisses from all of us.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I was reduced to tears .. poor Oliver - that's all he needed another operation ..

But seriously, look at the green bandage how it's loose on top - it was the same width from top to bottom - look how Deb's doc has it tight on top ..

I felt so bad ... :huh:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

"I told her hold him - shove it back in"


OMG!! This is the part that has me crackin' up. :HistericalSmiley: 

That and our "designer" cast. My vet went like this :new_shocked: Then he went like this :smrofl: 
Then he went like this :thumbsup: 

He said we did a very good job. Oliver is perfectly fine. 

Oh, and I have your ace bandage. Vet tech said, "oh, here's your cast back" ~ LMAO

Thanks again Lina. You are the most awesome of friends. Now we really need that pizza and beer. :drinkup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I am glad you all made it through! What a day. :w00t: I noticed the green turn to blue when I first saw the pictures, but just figured Deb had some of that colored wrap around and applied it over the green. It is a better tighter cast tho'. Poor little Oliver, I hope he didn't hurt the set of the bone.  

You girls are seriously the neatest in the world, and Oliver is a darling. How much does he weigh?


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I couldn't figure out who had the bad camera getting the cast two different colors like that!!!!! I thought it was so strange because the coloring on everything else seemed good. LMAO!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706976


> The view on the drive down - very relaxing
> [attachment=46963SC04307.JPG]
> 
> More view
> ...



Is this Carlsbad Lina?


One of our best friends lives there.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Lina, were you driving AND taking pictures?? tsk tsk!!  

Beautiful pictures tho!!

I did notice the old switcherooni on the cast ... and the fact Deb had to have a 'pit stop' .... I thought, why would she stop with Oliver in the car? Then I thought .... hmmm .. maybe she's just dropping by her own vet for a quick check ....

I was just a little late posting that tho ... I've been pre-occupied today! :smstarz: 

So looks like I miss out on LBB - Linda, you LUCKY girl!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, I get off SM for two hours and look what I miss! That Oliver :wub: must be some tough little character to get through all that and come
out smiling!

Linda, congrats on your prize, but if you're thinking of bringing LBB over here for a play date, maybe not...And I can imagine what Miss I'm an Only
Child Bonnie Marie would have to say about a new roommate! :smpullhair:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 16 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707177


> Wow, I get off SM for two hours and look what I miss! That Oliver :wub: must be some tough little character to get through all that and come
> out smiling!
> 
> Linda, congrats on your prize, but if you're thinking of bringing LBB over here for a play date, maybe not...And I can imagine what Miss I'm an Only
> Child Bonnie Marie would have to say about a new roommate! :smpullhair:[/B]


You are SO right on both counts, Dorothy! LBB would be right in Bonbon's face nonstop, and I would be a little concerned about your orchid, LOL. :shocked: And you are spot on about Bonnie Marie. She would terrorize poor Billy, who only wants to be smothered with love and kisses.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 16 2009, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707182


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 16 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707177





> Wow, I get off SM for two hours and look what I miss! That Oliver :wub: must be some tough little character to get through all that and come
> out smiling!
> 
> Linda, congrats on your prize, but if you're thinking of bringing LBB over here for a play date, maybe not...And I can imagine what Miss I'm an Only
> Child Bonnie Marie would have to say about a new roommate! :smpullhair:[/B]


You are SO right on both counts, Dorothy! LBB would be right in Bonbon's face nonstop, and I would be a little concerned about your orchid, LOL. :shocked: And you are spot on about Bonnie Marie. She would terrorize poor Billy, who only wants to be smothered with love and kisses.
[/B][/QUOTE]

So does this mean you're going to forfeit your prize?? :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 16 2009, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707185


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 16 2009, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707182





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 16 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707177





> Wow, I get off SM for two hours and look what I miss! That Oliver :wub: must be some tough little character to get through all that and come
> out smiling!
> 
> Linda, congrats on your prize, but if you're thinking of bringing LBB over here for a play date, maybe not...And I can imagine what Miss I'm an Only
> Child Bonnie Marie would have to say about a new roommate! :smpullhair:[/B]


You are SO right on both counts, Dorothy! LBB would be right in Bonbon's face nonstop, and I would be a little concerned about your orchid, LOL. :shocked: And you are spot on about Bonnie Marie. She would terrorize poor Billy, who only wants to be smothered with love and kisses.
[/B][/QUOTE]

So does this mean you're going to forfeit your prize?? :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm donating my prize to Deb.  Or Steve.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyy Billy is back on the market :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 16 2009, 12:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707199


> Yayyy Billy is back on the market :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



Apparently he is. Oh well, he's been on the market for years ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, he would bug the crap of Bonbon. But Bonnie could take him. She'll take him down ~ LOL

He's putting on his cape, as we speak, Linda. He should be there shortly. :smrofl: 

Dorothy, you may want to hide from Linda, for awhile. Better yet, send Bonbon to me  

Okay, so I just took pics of Oliver sleeping. Whoa he's comfy. Let me download, and I'll post.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Look how comfy he is. I haven't heard a peep out of him. He's been loving,
giving kissies, curious, hungry, and finally settled down to bed. He is out, like a light.

He's doing flippin' awesome.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Deb, but Bonbon says she came all the way here from California, and she's not going back! And yes, I'm planning on hiding from Linda
for about a week... :hiding:

Those pics are awesome - what a good boy. I think you're in love and think Oliver is going to become a permanent resident of Casa del Caca!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That sure is one cozy and cute puppy. Give him a big kiss from me and the kids. :smootch:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 15 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707162


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706976





> The view on the drive down - very relaxing
> [attachment=46963SC04307.JPG]
> 
> More view
> ...



Is this Carlsbad Lina?


One of our best friends lives there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep that was on the 5 in Carlsbad - on the same road as the Airport and Factory Outlets ...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

aww Deb what a good boy - he's all comfy and sound asleep -where's his new blankie ?

He is really an amazing little pup - for those asking he's 9.5 pounds - they told me before I saw him that he was between 16-20 pounds - this was the doc who came in to talk to me with the discharge orders. 

I told Deb and she goes - Whatttttttttttt ?????????? :w00t: :w00t: 

should I rent a U-Haul

Poor thing has to wear that collar for a whole month - Deb there are different ones - like the airplane donut things you put around your neck .. it might be more comfortable for him .. I think Sher has used it before or was it Lynn .. it's late and I'm confused ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wub: he is too cute. I wish my bed was as comfy as his


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 15 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707165


> Lina, were you driving AND taking pictures?? tsk tsk!!
> 
> Beautiful pictures tho!!
> 
> ...


Actually Jac - I wasn't even looking at the camera - I was just shooting while looking straight ahead and ended up with a couple of good ones. The one pic near the Spa - I was at a stop light - the one of the vet office - I was walking up to the entrance.
You can't talk on the phone and drive, you can't text now since Jan 1 - but they never mentioned emails and photography ... B)


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awwww, he's so cute and comfy in his new bed :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

awww look how comfy he is!! he has a nice full belly, and a BIG comfy bed, life doesn't get much better than that!!

Hey, does he have a sticker on his shoulder??!??!!! :HistericalSmiley: Or is that on the cone & it just looks like he has a sticker on him! LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 16 2009, 01:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707219


> aww Deb what a good boy - he's all comfy and sound asleep -where's his new blankie ?
> 
> He is really an amazing little pup - for those asking he's 9.5 pounds - they told me before I saw him that he was between 16-20 pounds - this was the doc who came in to talk to me with the discharge orders.
> 
> ...



I have several different e-collars. And after tonight, he will only be wearing one when I'm not around. 

I was going to change to a soft collar tonight, but he was doing so well with this one, and resting, 
I figured I would leave well enough alone. 

I'll take it off first thing in the morning. I'll be with him, so he can have a break from the cone for most of the day.
Then we'll try the soft collar. Either way, no he'll not have a cone on for an entire month. It will be off, more than on.

Oh, he pooped on his new blankie shortly after we left your house. So that's in the Maytag, as we speak.

I do have to laugh at the weight the vet gave. I thought, "well, forget the crate, and take a saddle."

Sure, I'll ride him home ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 16 2009, 01:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707212


> Look how comfy he is. I haven't heard a peep out of him. He's been loving,
> giving kissies, curious, hungry, and finally settled down to bed. He is out, like a light.
> 
> He's doing flippin' awesome.[/B]



Awww Deb, you are such a great Mommy :wub: Look at that little trooper Oliver. Bless his soul. Even with what all he endured, he looks so peaceful in your loving home.

Thank you so much to you and Lina and to the special angel that let you know, little Oliver needed you :wub: 

:ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just getting caught up on Oliver's saga... those photos first photos with the darling happy face just warmed my heart! What a resilient little guy he is!! I think most of us humans would be moaning and groaning after having two leg surgeries in a row! .. and look at him happy as can be! ... as if he KNOWS! how very blessed he is in spite of the surgeries!

I had noticed the bandage switch but thought maybe he had peed on it and Deb had just put a clean one on... then when I read what really happened! :w00t: I thought OMG! good thing he was in such capable hands.. I would have freaked big time ! 

Hw IS a special boy for sure!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The last pics that Deb put up of him sleeping in his cozy bed are so precious!!! On his back with that cone on his head sleeping like a little grizzly bear in hibernation~~~Ahhhh life is sooooooo good with Deb!!!!

Thank you again, Lina and Deb for doing this for that precious little one!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi guys,
I'm in cloudy, rainy, cold Boca Raton, Fl. I miss NY where all the heroes are. 

Great pictures, Lina. 
Please give adorable Oliver lots of kisses. Sorry I missed all the action. Love u all.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awwww what a cute little boy, and a wonderful story. Thank you Deb and Lina for getting this sweet little guy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome home Oliver!!!!! Is this a happy lil guy or what!!!! What a face :wub: :wub: Bravo for Lina for picking him up and doing such a great job at driving him home, and Deb....you are amazing. Oliver is one lucky fluff. He is gonna be so loved and spoiled!!! I"m so happy he is with you now!!!! Can't wait to see more pics of him....I can't get over how happy and cute he looks especially after all he has been thru! He sure is a special lil guy!!! :wub: :wub: 

Great job again!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 15 2009, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707225


> awww look how comfy he is!! he has a nice full belly, and a BIG comfy bed, life doesn't get much better than that!!
> 
> Hey, does he have a sticker on his shoulder??!??!!! :HistericalSmiley: Or is that on the cone & it just looks like he has a sticker on him! LOL[/B]



Jac - that, apparently is his pain patch ... I thought it was some kind of i.d. and was thinking of taking it off the poor guy :w00t: - :brownbag: - I wasn't expecting a pain patch to look like an id sticker ... :brownbag: :brownbag: 

I'm usually a very put together person - really I am :blush:


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi, can you please tell me where I can find Oliver's story? Thanks And am I gonna bawl?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Terri @ Jan 16 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707356


> Hi, can you please tell me where I can find Oliver's story? Thanks And am I gonna bawl?[/B]


Here you go. They should be in this order....I think.  

Link from SM - Foster Home Needed in Southern CA

Link from SM - May Need Help With Transport For Oliver, Just Looking For Some Help, If Needed

 OMG!!! Thank You Christine. Just Beautiful, Christine (Allheart) sent a lovely gift for Oliver

Oliver's Bed, Joplin Is Modeling For Us


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Deb - here might be the answer to my question last night about his leg and if it will effect his growing as he is still only 1 year old.

In Kathy's first sentence - it states this:

This is a one year old boy named Oliver. He is an owner turn in, because he has a broken leg and they could not afford the surgery needed. It involves his growth plates, so the surgery is more involved then the vets at the Humane Society can handle ..

So I assume he has growth plates in there too ??

Interesting to see how he will grow into his little leg and if it will fix the problem or what ?


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW. :smheat: I worked late last night and did not get on SM...Took me awhile to get to the end of the thread. 

Yes. I did notice the green to blue cast... :wub: 

He does look so comfortable and relaxed at Deb's in his big bed. :cloud9: He seems to be a real sweet/cuddly fellow. Deb you are going to be attached. 

Lina, Bless you. I would have FREAKED :new_shocked: out too if the cast came off after the two surgeries...Thank goodness you were not alone and Deb was ringing the doorbell. :smpullhair: 

I think Oliver is one special guy and will be a great addition to someone when he is healed. :thmbup: Deb is going to give him all the TLC he needs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 16 2009, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707381


> Deb - here might be the answer to my question last night about his leg and if it will effect his growing as he is still only 1 year old.
> 
> In Kathy's first sentence - it states this:
> 
> ...


Growth plates are the part of the bone where the growth occurs it is called the epiphyseal plate. You can see it on an x-ray. When a break occurs at the epiphysys, it can affect future growth if not properly set. We all had epiphyseal plates at one time. That is also how a doctor can determine is someone has stopped growing. They take x-ray and if the epipysis is "closed" you are done growing. Oh well, more than you every wanted to know about growth plates. Thanks for listening.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Deb, Lina you guys are wonderful! Oliver couldn't be in better hands. He is so cute... I wish I could pick him up, hug and kiss him. 

I think he has found the perfect home...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb,
I had foot surgery 2 years ago. I had a cast on. I can not stand dirty casts. My husband went out and found the most enormous tube socks ever. I put a clean one on every day since it sort of protected my feet that weren't in the cast. You may be able to go to a boys section and buy tube socks for Oliver. One more way to keep him from getting to it and keep his cast clean and dry at the same time.

I think you and Lina could have your own comedy show on TV.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 16 2009, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707531


> Deb,
> I had foot surgery 2 years ago. I had a cast on. I can not stand dirty casts. My husband went out and found the most enormous tube socks ever. I put a clean one on every day since it sort of protected my feet that weren't in the cast. You may be able to go to a boys section and buy tube socks for Oliver. One more way to keep him from getting to it and keep his cast clean and dry at the same time.
> 
> I think you and Lina could have your own comedy show on TV.[/B]



Yeh .. it could be called "The real Orange County House Dogs" ... 

I like that tube sock idea alot - maybe even tie the top with a ribbon for extra security - that little boy is so smart - bless his heart - he was just standing there dangling his leg ... not even a peep out of him - I can't even begin to tell you guys how sweet and happy and adorable he is .. boy I wonder how hard it was for his family to take him to the shelter


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 16 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707536


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 16 2009, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707531





> Deb,
> I had foot surgery 2 years ago. I had a cast on. I can not stand dirty casts. My husband went out and found the most enormous tube socks ever. I put a clean one on every day since it sort of protected my feet that weren't in the cast. You may be able to go to a boys section and buy tube socks for Oliver. One more way to keep him from getting to it and keep his cast clean and dry at the same time.
> 
> I think you and Lina could have your own comedy show on TV.[/B]



Yeh .. it could be called "The real Orange County House Dogs" ... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Or....

The Real House Dogs of Orange County


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707112


> The friggin green cast was wedged ... he managed to slip it off ..
> 
> Deb is cool as a cucumber ... she rang her doctor .. he said to bring (Oliver) back[/B]


And Steve thought Deb was stopping to pee. . .
:smrofl:


----------



## frisco8112 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oliver is a doll! What a precious face. 

I've had 3 male Maltese, all neutered. Scotch and Jigger would hump chair legs. I didn't think they could do 'anything' after they were neutered, but I found Scotch stuck to KaCee more than once. My vet assured me he was neutered, so he was shooting blanks. I didn't want the gun loaded. lol None of them had any little sacs or anything out of the ordinary.

Jill

In Loving Memory of Thumper, KaCee, Tiki, Scotch and Jigger.
_You may leave my arms, but never my heart._


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 20 2009, 08:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710166


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707112





> The friggin green cast was wedged ... he managed to slip it off ..
> 
> Deb is cool as a cucumber ... she rang her doctor .. he said to bring (Oliver) back[/B]


And Steve thought Deb was stopping to pee. . .
:smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


based upon my experience with wumin... :smtease: <I just love this little guy... ;-)


----------

